# Testing the new camera! *HEAVY*



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok ya'll! I got a "new" camera last week. A Sony Cybershot DSC-W80.. has all kinds of cool features like face detection, in camera red-eye reduction, in camera retouching, and other cool stuff. I got it from UsedCameras.com - The Biggest Selection of Used Cameras and Equipment Online with the batter, a cordless charger, wrist strap, and a/v & usb cable, all for... dun dun dun... $62.65! Free shipping too! So anyways, I had to test it out... went to Ga this past weekend for my brothers' graduation. So, without further ado.. here's the pix! Hope you like!








First pic taken on the camera.. MooMoo and her daddy!








MooMoo, Daddy, and Boogie








The four kids together.. Boogie, Shae-shae, Yani, and MooMoo








Aiyana, 5 yrs old








Chenoá, 7 yrs old








Trinity, 10 mos old








Robert, 10 yrs old








Cory, 18 yrs old (my oldest "little" brother)








Shawn, 17 yrs old (my baby brother), and Whitney, 18 yrs old (Shawn's rockin girlfriend)








Whitney, after graduation at her parents' house








Shawn, being the big kid he is, playing with Whitney's little sister








Shawn and Trinity.. this is one of my faves! I love how this turned out!








Family portrait.. need to change the background, lol








Family shot.. My mother, Shawn, Me, and Trinity (my mother had a stroke 5 yrs ago, and her left eye is a prosthetic)








Real family portrait.. Boogie moved, but the rest of the pic came out fine, lol








Fun shot, after we came home, lol. This is Rob and Myself








Brandi and myself. She's my sister.. we have the same father, but different mothers. Shocking, I know!








My mom's dog, Bella. She's 6 1/2 mos old, GSD and Black and Tan coonhound, lol! Smart as a whip. Already trained solely on hand signals!








New Bearded Iris in my mom's flower bed, it's so dark purple that it looks black here








This is the same Bearded Iris in bloom!








Mama's pond lillies, lol.. I love these flowers!








More lillies








Hydrangea in full bloom! Beautiful, imo!








Close up of the hydrangea bloom!








Trinity eatin chips n dip.. lol.. more like wearing it!

Well, I hope you've all enjoyed my pix! I had a blast testing out the new camera! Hope the images aren't too large. Thank you so much for looking!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Nisse! I like how most of em turned out... the few of the family together at mom's house didn't come out so good, but that was due to the thunderstorm and her off-colored lights she has, lol. That's why our faces look kinda orange on the right side, lol.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice pix - what a sweet fam you have!!! (gosh, I your RIP dog in your sig!)!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Moo Moo is the cutest little thing. My girlfriend and I were smiling and laughing for the last 2 minutes at your beautiful family. She sits next to me on her computer and instantly gravitated to mine when we saw all these beautiful kids. God bless em all!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

The photos came out great Bev, the family looks happy !!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

OH i forgot to say, im glad you got a new cam!!! the sony cybershot is the best way to go IMO.
face recognition huh? fancy. would it recognize this face?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Moo Moo is the cutest little thing. My girlfriend and I were smiling and laughing for the last 2 minutes at your beautiful family. She sits next to me on her computer and instantly gravitated to mine when we saw all these beautiful kids. God bless em all!


Thanks Oscar! I appreciate it! I'm working on getting my oldest two back with me, Chenoá and Aiyana. They'll tell you in a heartbeat that they're my beautiful baby girls!

Thanks HappyPuppy! I appreciate it!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks Oscar! I appreciate it! I'm working on getting my oldest two back with me, Chenoá and Aiyana. They'll tell you in a heartbeat that they're my beautiful baby girls!
> 
> Thanks HappyPuppy! I appreciate it!


oh snap when did you become a Forum manager? 
got one new camera and now your a dang picture forum manager.
hmmm
if i buy a leather couch do i get to be Lounge Manager?
anyway, couldnt ask for a better person to help run things here.

saw the drawing bittersweet made for you, that was great work. lets get some doggy pics too some time soon....K?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> OH i forgot to say, im glad you got a new cam!!! the sony cybershot is the best way to go IMO.
> face recognition huh? fancy. would it recognize this face?


ROFLMAO Oscar!! Thanks! Needed that laugh today!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a happy family! Great pics


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> oh snap when did you become a Forum manager?
> got one new camera and now your a dang picture forum manager.
> hmmm
> if i buy a leather couch do i get to be Lounge Manager?
> ...


Lol! I don't know.. it just sorta happened, lol! Thanks for the compliments. And yes, there will be some dogs soon, I promise!  Yes, Anntannisse did an awesome job on the artwork! I'm so thrilled with it!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks Nisse! I like how most of em turned out... the few of the family together at mom's house didn't come out so good, but that was due to the thunderstorm and her off-colored lights she has, lol. That's why our faces look kinda orange on the right side, lol.


lol i thought it was a sunset feature!  Still good looking anyway ROFL!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ooooh the flower pics are so prettys!!!! love fam pics too  i think i needa new cam too. gosh every time i turn around my needa- list keeps gettin longer


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

beccaboo said:


> ooooh the flower pics are so prettys!!!! love fam pics too  i think i needa new cam too. gosh every time i turn around my needa- list keeps gettin longer


Lol @ the needa list! Thanks for the compliments becca!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's awesome! Great pics of everyone!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics girl  You have such a cute family  You moms dog looks like my moms dog Gretta


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Bev, the pics did come out GREAT, friggin fantabulous, and look at how happy you all are, ok I am not a "cougar" or anything but your brothers, both of them have ROCKIn hair, I love it and your sister is absolutely gorgeous, you two have the same smile, and I just realized that your man's eyes are hazel, mmmm, very nice.

AND OMG I LOVE the flower pics, that bearded Iris is just gorgeous, thanks Bev, these pics are awesome can't wait to see more, oh and Congrats on your promotion


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great pics thanks for sharing...lovely family


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Great pics girl  You have such a cute family  You moms dog looks like my moms dog Gretta


Lol. Yeah, she does look Gretta, minus the beer label on her behind, lol!



APBTMOM76 said:


> OMG Bev, the pics did come out GREAT, friggin fantabulous, and look at how happy you all are, ok I am not a "cougar" or anything but your brothers, both of them have ROCKIn hair, I love it and your sister is absolutely gorgeous, you two have the same smile, and I just realized that your man's eyes are hazel, mmmm, very nice.
> 
> AND OMG I LOVE the flower pics, that bearded Iris is just gorgeous, thanks Bev, these pics are awesome can't wait to see more, oh and Congrats on your promotion


Haha.. you said Cougar! Lol.. Thanks.. they both like having their hair long. Shawn, the youngest one, hates to have it short at all. Isn't my sister beautiful!? I love her to death! Yeah, Rob's got gorgeous eyes.. that was the first thing about him that made me fall for him, lol. Thanks for the congrats, and I'm glad you loved the pix of the Irises.. I thought of you when I was taking them.



CZAR said:


> great pics thanks for sharing...lovely family


Thanks man. I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> That's awesome! Great pics of everyone!


Thanks Aimee! I enjoy sharing pix of my family.. and sharing my photography in general. Glad I finally got me another digital camera so I don't have to wait to make prints off the old 35mm stuff, lol! I felt like I was back in the stone age, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Haha.. you said Cougar! Lol.. Thanks.. they both like having their hair long. Shawn, the youngest one, hates to have it short at all. Isn't my sister beautiful!? I love her to death! Yeah, Rob's got gorgeous eyes.. that was the first thing about him that made me fall for him, lol. Thanks for the congrats, and I'm glad you loved the pix of the Irises.. I thought of you when I was taking them.


 yes I did, not sure if I qualify but they are good looking kids. And yes your sister is beautiful, y'all really do have the same smile  awwwww I LOVE the irises, you rock for sharing them, thanks again. And I meant to tell you I think you look like your mom, smae facial features and everything


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Your family looks great Bev  Can't wait to see snoop with them all


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> And I meant to tell you I think you look like your mom, smae facial features and everything


No you didn't!! Haha! I love my mama, even though we've had some rough times together.. but I don't see how I look like her, lol! :hammer:



PRAIRIEMOONPITS said:


> Your family looks great Bev Can't wait to see snoop with them all


 Thanks mah! I appreciate it, and I can't wait to see Snoop with em either, lol!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are those christmas decorations? LMAO
I just bought them same camera it's great!! Great pictures always great to see family pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Are those christmas decorations? LMAO
> I just bought them same camera it's great!! Great pictures always great to see family pictures.


Lol! Yeah, my mama got lazy and chose not to take down the last of the christmas stuff this year! Thanks.. I love my camera! I hope you enjoy yours as well Lisa!


----------

